
The Art of Handling a PR Implosion - malditojavi
http://priceonomics.com/the-art-of-handling-a-pr-implosion/
======
ryporter
While I'm loathe to agree with the conspiracy theorists out there, the only
way this whole ordeal makes sense to me is if he (or an associate) had a
massive short position on biotech. Shkreli is far too smart, and his actions
were far too extreme, not to have anticipated this response. This article even
mentions that he had previously attempted "to influence the FDA not to approve
certain drugs made by companies whose stock he was shorting," and is arguing
that he made "fatal" flaws in his handling of the controversy.

~~~
kelseydh
Look at his replies on Reddit. The guy is an amateur on social media and has
zero idea how to properly handle PR.

He was likely more happy to just be on television for his own ego rather than
realize the consequences of what he was doing.

------
kelseydh
He is a great example of Alinsky's Rules for Radicals:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rules_for_Radicals#cite_ref-
RU...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rules_for_Radicals#cite_ref-RULES_1-2)

Institutions are hard to attack, but people are not. By giving his interviews,
Shkreli gave a _face_ for people to villainize. By giving repeated interviews
he made every PR mistake in the book.

